# G17 Gen 4 Trigger



## pccraig (Jan 29, 2019)

Installed a Double Diamond 3.5 pound connector on my 17 gen 4 and noticed improvement on the trigger pull weight. I would however like to improve take up and reset. I would like to install a new aftermarket trigger shoe/bar, and was hoping for some recommendations on one that will allow me to keep that connector Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't think you can keep your connector, but if you want a very good trigger for any Glock except the 42 or 43, get the Ghost Evo Elite trigger kit.

https://ghostinc.com/evo-elite-trigger-installation-kit-for-glocks-gen-1-4/

This is a hand fit unit not a drop-in. I did mine in a couple of hours. 3.5# trigger weight, nearly zero overtravel, and audible and tactile reset.

$49.95

GW


----------

